# Office 365 >  >  Annoying copy / paste problem

## bobpic

I recently purchased a new lenovo w540, windows 7, office 2010. Every time i copy from snipping tool and try to paste into outlook,excel,word, or powerpoint, it does not paste the first time, I have to go back to snipping tool, re-copy, then the paste works. I saw the thread about Skype, I dont have Skype installed. This is driving me nuts, any help out there?

----------

